# Charlie Jade?



## Gav (Feb 20, 2008)

Has anyone else seen this?  I am sitting watching it at the moment.

The acting is not always good but it seems to have plenty of promise.


----------



## williamjm (Feb 24, 2008)

I did see the DVD for sale and found a trailer on the Internet I thought made it look intriguing, but since I don't get the TV channel it is on, I don't have an opportunity to see it. I might consider buying the DVD if it gets cheaper - would you recommend it?


----------



## Gav (Feb 24, 2008)

Not sure.

It's slow.  And the acting is occasionally a little ropey.

But it does have a good story that gets better as the show moves along. 

It's not the best thing I've seen on telly.

Nor is it the worst (by an absolute long mile).


----------

